# Incel rating for posts?



## 185405 (Sep 28, 2021)

While most people will say that you can already rate people dumb, autistic or mad at the internet, the recent posts really really call for their own "incel" rating, as the recent influx of people from incel circles requires and demands.

I long for being able to tell incels they're incels without having to reply to their autistic posts.


----------



## Idiot Doom Spiral (Sep 28, 2021)

Sounds like you need a girlfriend.


----------



## Lift Me Up (Sep 28, 2021)

Write nigger on their profile.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Sep 28, 2021)

Here, I gave you one. It's called deviant. 
fuck off back to reddit now, m'kay?


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 28, 2021)

which incels are we talking about? there's new ones?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 28, 2021)

> While most people will say that you can already rate people dumb, autistic or mad at the internet, the recent posts really really call for their own "incel" rating


Can you link us some examples man? I hear everyone talking about this incel brigade and that sounds hilarious but I can never seem to find any of these posts.


----------



## Xenomorph (Sep 28, 2021)

I vote for a "Have Sex" rating.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 28, 2021)

We need a scratch and sniff sticker honestly


----------



## DumbDude42 (Sep 28, 2021)

>2021 reg date bitching about "recent influx"


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 28, 2021)

> I long for being able to tell incels they're incels without having to reply to *their autistic posts*.


If their posts are autistic, just rate them autistic, moron.


----------



## 3MMA (Sep 28, 2021)

I like your passion here, & think it would be funny. Disagree w/ it being necessary, but it would be fun. Agree with the person above, autistic rates work for generally  anything.  Get creative in telling incels to incel less, have fun w/ it even. An incel rate would be beautiful, but it’s not that necessary. For now, you have to use your words.


----------



## Art Kassul (Sep 28, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> I vote for a "Have Sex" rating.


Better yet, a 'had sex' badge proving that you're not a virgin. I've had sex and its about time I got the recognition I deserve.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 28, 2021)

Actually, I agree. We should also have "small dick", "chud", and "you live in your mother's basement" ratings.





DumbDude42 said:


> >2021 reg date bitching about "recent influx"


"Howse about you influx on this _dick"_


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 29, 2021)

Have sex faggot


----------



## 185405 (Sep 29, 2021)

Why do incels get mad when called incel?


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Pinochet Was Right (Oct 1, 2021)

only incels say incel


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Oct 17, 2021)

We should also have a "Nazi" rating that's a swaztica to rate all the racist Nazis on A&N. That'll teach 'em. They'll hate it.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 19, 2021)

Wait, isn't the blue "i" rating "Incel"?


----------



## X Pac Heat (Oct 19, 2021)

Go back to reddit.


----------



## Raxetnahnr (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm an incel.


----------



## Paradigm (Oct 19, 2021)

185405 said:


> While *most* people will say that you can already rate people dumb, autistic or mad at the internet


Only "most" people. Because the rest are you Reddit faggots who don't understand ratings beyond up/downvote.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Oct 19, 2021)

Incel is a fed word the FBI pushed when "virgin" stopped working. I remember the timeline very clearly.

Now what we actually need is a "fed" sticker


----------



## High-fructoseCornSyrup (Nov 14, 2021)

It's not someone's fault they are incels.


----------



## Raxetnahnr (Nov 14, 2021)

High-fructoseCornSyrup said:


> It's not someone's fault they are incels.


Depends. Usually the Truecel label only applies to people who look like Elephant Man or Ricky Berwick, or at the very least are SEVERELY socially impaired like CWC.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 14, 2021)

OP is the real incel.


----------

